# briggs and Stratton head bolts



## vmaxrich (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks to all who viewed my previous thread.I found my answer.My next question is does anyone know what to torque the head bolts to on a briggs 8hp industrial plus. Thank You.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Using the model number, go here to look it up:

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/engine_specs/briggs_head_torques.asp

BG


----------



## vmaxrich (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Basementgeek, that was perfect.


----------

